# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Biến Windows XP thành Windows 7 (6/1/2010)

## showhand79

*biến windows xp thành windows 7 (6/1/2010)* (vn-zoon.vn) - nếu như bạn đã cảm thấy nhàm chán với vẻ đơn điệu của win xp và "bồ kết" sự hào nhoáng, bóng bẩy của win7, thì chỉ cần 1 công cụ nhỏ - seven remix xp, sau khi cài đặt nó sẽ biến win xp của bạn thành win7.

niwradsoft seven remix xp là một phần mềm miễn phí, nó sẽ biến giao diện xp của bạn thành win7 với themes, hình nền, màn hình logon, screen savers... hệt như bạn đang sử dụng win7 vậy. tuy nhiên niwradsoft seven remix xp chưa có thanh super bar chính hiệu của win7.
bạn có thể tải về niwradsoft seven remix xp http://hishop.vn/upload_file/seven_r...niwradsoft.zip . không cần phải cài đặt mới win xp, chỉ cần tải về và cài đặt niwradsoft seven remix xp là xong.

lưu ý: niwradsoft seven remix xp hỗ trợ những hđh sau: (chưa có phiên bản cho vista).
- windows xp (home, pro, rtm, sp1, sp2, sp3, corporate).
- windows 2003 (standard, enterprise, datacenter, web, rtm, sp1).
- windows media center edition (2003, 2004, 2005).
- windows xp tablet pc edition.
- niwradsoft seven remix xp không tương thích với các hđh 64bit.

----------


## GinVNSEO

mình chuyển giao diện winxp thành win7. giờ chuyển lại như ban đầu thì làm thế nào ta???

----------


## kimchingon

bạn chuột phải lên desktop/properties/themes .ở chỗ theme bạn chọn windows xp là ok !!
2m

----------


## nxtk2401

cam on haimanh. do minh cai nhieu phien ban chuyen giao dien khac nhau nen gio khong biet lam sao cho tro ve giao dien xp nhu cu nua...??? ban co the giup minh duoc chu?

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

bạn đang dùng xp thì làm theo cái mình nói ở trên đi!!

----------


## antkingdo

quay lại với cái "seven remix xp" thì bạn "add or remove.." mà xóa cái "seven remix xp" đó đi là ok rồi, đỡ chật máy mà làm chậm máy.

----------


## nhungdo

> quay lại với cái "seven remix xp" thì bạn "add or remove.." mà xóa cái "seven remix xp" đó đi là ok rồi, đỡ chật máy mà làm chậm máy.



chính xác ! bạn gỡ bỏ nó ra là ọk mà

----------


## quocbaonh08

xáo bằng add or remove program thì hok tận gốc đâu tốt nhất nên xài your unistaller

----------

